# Do You Need Prescription Drug Assistance?



## cyndiew

I have gathered some helpful information regarding drug asstance, which I would like to share here, as I continue struggling to get my own issues resolved. I have copied this from my Health Log, so the context might be a little bit off, but you'll get the picture. Forgive me--I can't bear to type it all out again.------------------------------------------Dr. A*** gave me the following numbers to call for possible assistance with obtaining the following drugs:1. For LYRICA - 866.706.2400. This is Pfizer2. For CYMBALTA and OTHER NAME-BRAND DRUGS call 888.477.26693. Re LYRICA. I called the above number for Pfizer. The recording asked a few simple questions and said I was not eligible for help because I have Medicare D coverage. It did not allow me to speak to explain that I had met coverage limits.The Pfizer recording gave me another number to try for assistance: Their â€œPartnership for Prescription Assistanceâ€ department @ 800.481.0229 or PPARX.ORG on the Internet. They gave me information on several discount card programs, and will also send me literature and applications for these programs. 1. Lilly Care - Call 800.545.6962 for CYMBALTA. Free or nearly free Cymbalta. Eligibility is determined case by case based on income level, other drug coverage, etc. Four month supply increments. Enrollment is for one year. 2. â€œConnections to Careâ€ - Call 800.707.8990 for LYRICA. This is Pfizer. You will speak with a PERSON (not a recording). Income level must be less than $31,000. for families. 3. Discount Card Programs: a. PSCard-allows discount up to 50% at the pharmacy. The card is FREE. Everyone is eligible. WWW.PSCARD.COMb. Freedrugcard - Savings average 35-75% WWW.FREEDRUGCARD.US c. www.eSunpatientcard.com -- Discount card with a savings averaging 16%.-------------------------------------------My troubles are that I've reached the dreaded Medicare D "Donut Hole" (i.e., I've reached the limitations of my drug insurance for 2007). Fortunately, I'm enrolled in a Medicare D coverage through BCBS of MA that will still cover generics, but I cannot get any more of the newer, name-brand drugs. I will be using the above information myself to try to help cover the cost of the name-brands I'm on. Hope having it will prove beneficial to you, too!Have a good night.







Cyndie


----------

